# Who wants to win every sound off there is? 300db!!!!



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Check out this ebay add. for only around $40 you can hit 300db evey time!!! how could you pass this up?:laugh:

Brand 12V 4 Sounds Loud Horn/Siren Max Car Van Truck With Remote Control New | eBay

Here is the description










Features

60W Speaker gives very loud sound - about 300 decibels at full volume. 
4 Siren sounds 
this is video : é�¥æŽ§4éŸ³å–‡å�*_mjm0658_æ–°æµªæ’*å®¢

Easy to install 
With remote control 
12 Volt powered 
Speaker is 18cm long and 11cm height 
Brand new


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol, i think at 300db the universe would disentegrate...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I like this site. it list all the different sould levels check out how loud 300db is
"300 - APPROX. 1000 NUCLEAR BOMBS A SECOND.  

http://www.makeitlouder.com/Decibel Level Chart.txt


----------

